# Game #25 (12/19): Los Angeles Lakers @ Chicago Bulls



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

<!--







--> 
<!-- END Display LeadPhoto --> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="420"><tbody><tr><td background="/media/lakers/lakers_index_topstoryfade.gif">







</td> <td bgcolor="#9068c1" width="412"> 
<!---DO NOT DELETE ANYTHING ABOVE---> The Lakers take to the road tonight to finish their season series with the Chicago Bulls. The Lakers won the earlier contest 82-72 at STAPLES Center on November 19th. This will be the first game of a six game road trip
</td></tr></tbody></table>


<table class="lakers" width="600"><tbody><tr><td colspan="2">







</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">







 *Los Angeles Lakers*
*Record:* 16-8 (2nd in Pacific)
*Streak:* Lost 1
 
*INJURY REPORT*
 *-Kobe Bryant:* Moderate Sprain, Right Ankle - Will Play
*-Vladimir Radmanovic:* Sprained Ankle - Will Play
*-Luke Walton:* Sprained Left Wrist - Will Play
*-Lamar Odom:* Moderate MCL Sprain, Right Knee - Out
*-Chris Mihm:* Right Ankle Surgery - Out For The Season
 </td> <td valign="top">







 *Chicago Bulls*
*Record:* 14-10 (3rd in Central)
*Streak:* Won 4
 
*INJURY REPORT*
 *-P.J. Brown:* Right Foot Plantar Fascia Strain - Out
 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table class="lakers" width="600"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="5" bgcolor="#663399"> * <center>Los Angeles Lakers</center>* </td> </tr> <tr> <td><center> *Guard*








Parker </center> </td> <td><center> *Guard*








Bryant </center> </td> <td><center> *Forward*








Walton </center> </td> <td><center> *Forward*








Radmanovic </center> </td> <td><center> *Center*








Brown </center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<table class="opponent" width="600"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="5" bgcolor="#990000"> * <center>Chicago Bulls</center>* </td> </tr> <tr> <td><center> *Guard*








Hinrich </center> </td> <td><center> *Guard*








Duhon </center> </td> <td><center> *Forward*








Deng </center> </td> <td><center> *Forward*








Nocioni </center> </td> <td><center> *Center*








Wallace </center> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
<script language="JavaScript" src="http://www.nba.com/js/emailStory.js"></script> <script language="Javascript"> document.write("E-mail this story"); </script>


<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="475"><tbody><tr><td class="subMatchUp" align="center">2006-07 Stats at a Glance</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" width="235"></td> <td align="center" width="5">@</td> <td align="center" width="235"></td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Los Angeles Lakers </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">16 - 8 (.667)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">Second, Pacific</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">13 - 4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">3 - 4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">L 1</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Chicago Bulls </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">14 - 10 (.583)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">Third, Central</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">10 - 2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">4 - 8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">W 4</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt">104.0</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt">100.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.479</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.469</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 40.5</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 39.9</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt">100.3</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 95.9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.460</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.461</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 42.7</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 39.7</td>  </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> Back to Top</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Bryant, K</td> <td class="inTxt">21</td> <td class="inTxt">28.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Walton, L</td> <td class="inTxt">24</td> <td class="inTxt">12.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Parker, S</td> <td class="inTxt">24</td> <td class="inTxt">10.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Brown, K</td> <td class="inTxt">17</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.5</td>  <td class="inTxt"> 2.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Bynum, A</td> <td class="inTxt">24</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Farmar, J</td> <td class="inTxt">22</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Radmanovic, V</td> <td class="inTxt">23</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Evans, M</td> <td class="inTxt">24</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Cook, B</td> <td class="inTxt">16</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Turiaf, R</td> <td class="inTxt">20</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.6</td>  </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Vujacic, S</td> <td class="inTxt">18</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Williams, S</td> <td class="inTxt">5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Phil Jackson</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> </td> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr>  <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Gordon, B</td> <td class="inTxt">24</td> <td class="inTxt">18.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Deng, L</td> <td class="inTxt">24</td> <td class="inTxt">17.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Nocioni, A</td> <td class="inTxt">24</td> <td class="inTxt">16.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Hinrich, K</td> <td class="inTxt">24</td> <td class="inTxt">15.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Duhon, C</td> <td class="inTxt">23</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Wallace, B</td> <td class="inTxt">24</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.8</td> <td class="inTxt">10.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Allen, M</td> <td class="inTxt">20</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Thomas, T</td> <td class="inTxt">19</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Sefolosha, T</td> <td class="inTxt">22</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Sweetney, M</td> <td class="inTxt">12</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Barrett, A</td> <td class="inTxt">2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Griffin, A</td> <td class="inTxt">13</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Khryapa, V</td> <td class="inTxt">12</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.9</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Scott Skiles</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center">
</td><td> 
</td></tr> <tr> <td align="center">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table>​


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Watch Hinrich go for 60 lol... we need to get Big Ben in foul trouble then we're okay... atleast Kwame doesnt have to do much defending vs. Big Ben.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

One player we need to keep in check, Nocioni.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

again...i live in chicago...we need this game...or i will get torn...my buddies are coming over to watch this game...im scared...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Good luck Socalfan21 lol... if the Lakers play any other team and they lose, my friends go crazy on me... no idea what they'll do if they actually played HERE


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Steez said:


> One player we need to keep in check, Nocioni.


I agree, Nocioni is a dangerous shooter and we should also try to limit Wallace to less than 10 rebounds.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> again...i live in chicago...we need this game...or i will get torn...my buddies are coming over to watch this game...im scared...


Good Luck SoCalFan21. Hopefully the Lakers win so they don't bash you. As a mormon if the Lakers lose, sometimes people just rag on me for not being a Jazz fan.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Laker Superstar 34 said:


> Good Luck SoCalFan21. Hopefully the Lakers win so they don't bash you. As a mormon if the Lakers lose, sometimes people just rag on me for not being a Jazz fan.


That's funny though, Jazz has sucked the last few years.:biggrin:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

What is up with us these days? We are in love with the 3!!! We have took 4 3s already with 3 mins left in the first.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Steez said:


> What is up with us these days? We are in love with the 3!!! We have took 4 3s already with 3 mins left in the first.


Maybe this is their new strategy, because they can't seem to make the damn free throws.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

26-23 Lakers after 1. Drew with the tip at the buzzer.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Farmar gets a technical... for what?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook has 2 blocks? Already?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

We have 9 turnovers and Deng is owning us.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Cook with 6 straight points for us.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Smush with 3 steals at the half.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

48-42 Lakers at the half.
Scoring is good for us, all around.

Kobe with 8, Smush with 7, Cook and Kwame with 6, Luke with 5. Only negative is that we are letting BG and Deng to score easily, 12 pts each at the half.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime: Lakers 48 - Bulls 42

<pre>
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Walton 21 1-4 0-1 2-2 0 3 4 1 1 0 1 4 
Radmano 15 2-4 1-3 0-0 0 2 0 3 2 0 1 5 
Brown 16 3-6 0-0 0-1 1 4 1 1 1 1 0 6 
Parker 17 3-5 0-2 1-2 1 3 1 4 3 0 2 7 
Bryant 18 3-10 0-2 2-2 0 2 2 0 0 0 1 8 
Evans 4 2-2 0-0 1-1 0 0 1 0 0 0 1 5 
Vujacic 4 1-1 1-1 0-0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 3 
Farmar 6 0-1 0-0 0-0 0 1 1 1 0 0 1 0 
Bynum 7 2-3 0-0 0-0 1 4 1 0 1 1 1 4 
Cook 5 3-4 0-0 0-0 0 1 0 0 0 2 1 6 
Totals 113 20-40 2-9 6-8 3 21 11 10 8 4 9 48 
Percentages: .500 .222 .750 Team Rebounds: 3
</pre>


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Watching games like these really show what separates pretenders from title contenders. We waste so many possessions and fast-breaks trying stupid lob passes that have about a 10% chance of working, and throwing up awful threes. You rarely see a team like San Antonio do the kind of stupid crap that Smush and Walton have been doing.

We're up by 8, there are 22 seconds left, and we're running down the floor. What does Smush do? He throws a 40ft lob pass to Kobe that isn't anywhere near the basket. My response: WHYYYYYY?!!!

First of all, that is a horrible, horrible possession. Second, we want to use the clock and get the best shot possible. Everyone who isn't retarded knows that there is a better shot out there for us than that. Ah ha! That's why Smush threw the pass...because he is RETARDED! 

Seriously, how did the dumbest person in the Western Hemisphere end up starting for our team at PG? After a year and a half, it still makes no sense to me.

Aside from how horrible Smush is and the idiotic play of Walton thus far...great defense in the second quarter. We forced a lot of TOs and some bad shots on Chicago's part. If we play Bynum enough in the second half, and Kobe starts making some shots, we just might win. And I think that this is the first half of basketball that I have ever NOT had anything negative to say about Sasha. Amazing.

P.S. When is Kwame going to overcome his small brain and even smaller hands and LEARN HOW TO MAKE A LAY-UP?!!! This guy has SOOO much size. He is abusing Wallace every time he goes to the hoop, yet he has bricked 3 really easy shots.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

and we're down by six in the fourth. kobe and kwame just got back


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe with 5 fouls now..


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

updates, updates...


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

down by 5 with 1:59 left. kobe with five fouls.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

damn....


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

and kobe fouled out. dumb foul.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Well ****...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

You'd think you may need a scorer when things get rough.. oh well.. Cook sits on bench after a good first half in his minutes!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

16-9 now..


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lol this Lakers squad sucks without Lamar period. 

They're what like 4-30 or something when he's out?

It's pathetic this team can't even maintain a 11 point lead in the 3rd quarter.

Obviously comes to show how valuable Lamar is when the Lakers are missing his rebounds(1st), assists(2nd), and points(2nd)



This squad without Lamar almost lost to the Rockets when they had a 30 point lead.

This squad without Lamar almost lost to the Rockets again...it took Kobe's full frontal effort and 2 over times...pathetic. 

This squad without Lamar can't even win against the Wizards with an extra overtime. Pathetic.

This squad has a 11 point lead against the Bulls and what happens? They're offensive execution and defense goes futile.



God, I can't wait till he gets back so the Lakers get back in track. 


Unfortunately, I predict the Lakers go .500 when Lamar gets back. 

And hopefully the Lakers can at least get a 7th seed once the season ends.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Phil Jackson cost us a very winnable game. Why in hell wasn't Cook in the game the whole 2nd half. I mean Evans strangeled the offense in the 4th quarter with his inability to make a shot. The Bulls didn't even guard him. Cook must have been hurt or it was a ridiculous mindlock by PJ. 

Walton's defense officially sucks worse than I thought. He's getting fired up by everyone he guards now. 

Kobe had a very bad night but he wasn't playing particularly smart either. Gotta force up more shots, seemed like his energy was low. 

Kwame played very well. He attacked the boards and went at Ben Wallace basically outplaying him all night. We need this outta kwame on the regular. 

Bynum's defense is piss poor, all he does is foul when people drive on him and I'm sick as hell at seeing him travel in the post. 

Vlad like I suggested hasn't turned any corners he's still struggling. 

This was a very winnable game, the Bulls weren't playing all that well and we gave them the game with bad coaching. 

This one hurt. 

Bynum should have sat the Bench in the 2nd half and Cook should have played back up center. What the hell this nut is about Cook I'd really like to know. He's obviously a defensive liability BUT he can make shots, Not like anyone else is playing particluarly good defense at least you get his offense.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

well...i got it...the lakers are unwinnable until odom comes back...maybe his is our most valuable player?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

and to be completely honest...i dont know which game we can actually win on this road trip til odom gets back


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Phil Jackson cost us a very winnable game. Why in hell wasn't Cook in the game the whole 2nd half. I mean Evans strangeled the offense in the 4th quarter with his inability to make a shot. The Bulls didn't even guard him. Cook must have been hurt or it was a ridiculous mindlock by PJ.


Took words right outta my mouth. I was wondering the same thing. What the hell Evans was doing in the 4th qtr let alone in the closing moment of the game.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lynx said:


> Took words right outta my mouth. I was wondering the same thing. What the hell Evans was doing in the 4th qtr let alone in the closing moment of the game.


Somehow I have always hated PJs on court coaching techniques.
When his team is struggling he will never call a timeout and commentators always PJ likes his team to figure by themselves. By the time he calls a timeout and the team figures out,his team will be already down by 20 points.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh I Forgot To Say I Am Very Very Very Very Very Disappointed.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Somehow I have always hated PJs on court coaching techniques.
> When his team is struggling he will never call a timeout and commentators always PJ likes *his team to figure by themselves.* By the time he calls a timeout and the team figures out,his team will be already down by 20 points.


perhaps he's looking at the bigger picture... the playoff


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

dannyM said:


> perhaps he's looking at the bigger picture... the playoff


Yeah, but in order to get into playoff, first he should win games, in order to get higher seedings he should even more games.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Sheesh...where to start on this latest debacle?

*Kobe looks really tired. He plays too many minutes to begin with, and just came off two overtime games over the weekend before having to fly cross country. 

*Again, AWFUL team defense. Its horrible and repugnant. Opponents can drive to the basket at will, and get rewarded one way or another every time. 

*Radmanovich (or whatever) hey I really liked that sequence where he got fouled on a lay-up...missed the lay-up...missed two free throws..then on his next touch, missed a three pointer. Thats the kind of sh*t that makes me walk away from the TV scowling. 

Please please *please* stop shooting 90 3pt attempts a game. Take the ball inside to the big men.

Smush, Sasha.....sigh. 

And Andrew: stop the little pouting you do after a foul is called on you. If you foul someone, take the call like a man. Please don't get in the whining habit because the refs notice that kind of thing and they WILL call more fouls on you.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I just got back from work and I am very disappointed that we lost. This sucks.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The only thing that makes me feel a little better is that T-Mac is injured for Houston, Melo is out for 15gms and Smith is out for 10, Peja is out for most of the year, and the Kings and Warriors blow.



I cannot tell you guys how ecstatic I would be with a 3-3 road trip. That would literally be a miracle.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> *1.* Why in hell wasn't Cook in the game the whole 2nd half.
> 
> *2.* I mean Evans strangeled the offense in the 4th quarter with his inability to make a shot. The Bulls didn't even guard him. Cook must have been hurt or it was a ridiculous mindlock by PJ.
> 
> ...


1. I was wondering the same thing too.

2. I assume that PJ must have been pissed at Cooks Defense

3. You must remember that the only two players that can guard one-on-one is Kobe (barely) and Kwame. Everybody else has been working on defensive rotation which they have done well (almost contender like when Odom is in) so expect Walton's and most of the other Laker players' defense to not change. 

4. I'm not sure how you can say that he did not have a smart game unless you are referring to the fouls he had which is suspect. Kobe was not having a good shooting night so he facilitated for most of the game. When He realized he needed to shoot more, he did. Unfortunately, not only was Kobe still cold, he fouled out of the game. 'Smart Basketball.....But Bad Luck.

5. Yep. But I wouldn't say piss poor. Bynum needs more strength to not allow bigs to work their way into the post; and Bynum needs to continue practicing perimeter rotation. It's harder than it sounds :|

6. Vlade's fine.......

7. Nope. One of the few games that Phil did not have that much controll of. Phil wrote down the game plan and the rotations that he felt were best to win. It worked well in the first half, but it went down hill in the second half with the same lineup that gave them the lead. Phil went to his usual bench to start the fourth because 1. The starters need their rest and 2. To help calm down the run the Bulls are putting on. Phil was put in a bad situation becaus the tired starters (who lost the lead) would have most likely increased their deficit and the bench is just not good enough to fend for themselves. Granted, the bench was able to keep it close untill Kobe came which he then went into shoot mode (Like he Should).....and then failed


----------

